# 5YO Paint Mare [Jumper]



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi guys! I'd like to hear your thoughts on my mare as a jumper. She stands right around 15.1hh, and turned 5 early June this year. My trainer & I have noticed that she's a bit butt high, and she said she still has some growing to do and might even out a little more. What do you think?

I've started doing some small jump training with her, taking it slow with canter poles and gridwork/gymnastics first - both because she's still young and growing and also new to it. I spend a lot of time reading magazines, researching, and watching youtube to further my knowledge and be able to work with my mare more effectively!

Anyways, I'm not expecting her to be a high level jumper at all. Unfortunately, the area where I live is dominated by western so I'd have to travel out-of-state to go to a jumping competition (unlikely happening before college)

I'd just like to be aware of any major conformation faults that could effect her form and/or ability over jumps. She seems to enjoy the work we've been doing mentally/emotionally.

Anything glare out to you? Any joints or areas that I should watch specifically/be aware of?

We're taking it slow, but I'd like to hear what you think!
Also, just out of curiosity.. would she be better suited for hunters or jumpers?


Here's a shot from last october (2012) for a little comparision:










Taken today:































Two weeks ago:









And then some work from this week: (Focusing on keeping my hands & body still and not pulling on her mouth)


















Andd a final one to show a bit of movement:


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I love love love her! I'm not good at confo though


----------



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you CC!  We've developed a pretty strong bond in the past 3 years - when I got her she was only halter broke! She was also my very first horse (doesn't sound like a good situation huh?) but seems like we taught and learned from each other - she's truly my best friend. 

Hard to keep clean though lol ;P


----------



## PastureSongs (May 27, 2013)

I'm not good for conformation but what a transformation!


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Awwwh thats great I'm actually doing the same thing with my horse. (My first one also.) Definitely not the best situation, but all the hard work will pay off


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is a very cute paint and has a lot to like aobut her. overall, she's nicely balanced in porportion and muscling, though there is a hint of a muscling pattern developing where she is a bit under muscled on the top, over muscled on the bottom of her neck. this is from her bracing , either against the hand, or against a a martingale, or from being pulled back. However, at first I saw this, then realized it was more a whorl pattern on the left side of her neck, then saw that , yes, it is there, but it's very mild. 

I did see a kind of odd bump on the outside of her right knee, and in one of the last confo shots, she appears to have almost some swelling on her right knee. 

she looks very pretty in the showmanship photos and you two are a really lovely pair. she looks very healthy and happy , as do you!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

She is a good mover. 
Now, she is higher behind, and she looks like her toes are a touch turned out, in front and behind. She is also sickle hocked. 
I really like her way of moving though.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Am taking a guess as a Paint she is a quarterhorse type? Agreed she is built downhill but not exaggeratedly (is that a word?) so. At the age of 5 I would say she has finished growing...quarterhorses mature earlier than warmbloods...only way to figure that out is to have the knees x-rayed to determine if the growth plates have closed.

She has a decent shoulder and generally a good look about her.


----------



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!

@tinyliny Now that you mention it, that muscling does make sense. My trainer pointed out once during a lesson that she was 'running through the bit' at the canter and at times leaning on the bit too. We've been working on it a lot, and she has improved quite a bit in that area!

I've never used a martingale or tie down on her, so it must be my hand. Is there any way to 'check' if she's bracing against me, or exercises I can do?

She feels soft in the mouth most of the time, but we do need to work on canter-halt transitions as lately she's been sticking her nose out and bracing. I always do supplying and softening exercises in the beginning to warm up.

@tlkng1 I honestly don't know her bloodlines, as she came from a friend's pasture unregistered. It's mostly QH around here though, so you're probably right!

Thanks guys! Anyone else who wants to critique, please do


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't see any sickle hocks, but I would have that bump on her knee looked at before I jumped too much. 

Gorgeous horse... we used to have an entire farm full who looked just like her, because our stallion was Silky McTavish. www.allbreedpedigree/silky+mctavish

Nancy


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lateral work for flexibility, and teaching the horse to stretch long and low as part of the warm up . that's the short and general answer to getting her to not brace against the bit.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Definitely do lots of lateral work. My horse is a QH and not a lot different from yours and she is super flexible from all of the lateral work and bending I do with her.


----------

